# أغرب 9 جسور في العالم



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

*على سطح الأرض توجد العديد من البنايات العجيبة والاشكال الهندسية التي تبهر الناس بروعه تصميمها أو غرابة بناءها، ومن ذلك ناطحات السحاب والمباني ذات الأشكال الهندسية. الجسور أخذت نصيبها أيضا ، حيث قام بعض المصممين ببناء جسور غريبة جدا أو معقده. وفيما يلي أحد أغرب تسعة جسور في العالم والتي تقع تحت أنظار العديد من المهندسين أو المهتمين في هذا المجال:*​ 
1- جسر المشاة (pedestrian bridge) : ويقع في ولاية تكساس بأمريكا، ويتميز بالمنظر الجمالي وتصميمه الفريد ، حيث اهتم المصممون بالتراث القديم للجسور ومحاولة محاكاته.










2- جسر (octavio frias de oliveira) : ويقع في ساو باولو في البرازيل. يتميز الجسر بكثرة الأدوار وربطه للعديد من الشوارع الرئيسية. يرمز الجسر في تصميمه الى الحرف (X) ويبلغ ارتفاعه 450 قدم ويحتوي على 144 كيبل حديدي. تم افتتاحه في شهر 5 العام 2008.







3- جسر (kintaikyo) : ويقع في مدينة ايواكوني في اليابان. تم بناءه في عام 1973م ولكن لم يدم طويلا ، ثم تمت اعادة بناءه واستمر لمدة 200 عام أو اكثر بقليل وسقط مره أخرى. هذا هو البناء الاخير والذي تم في حوالي عام 1950 الى الان. العجيب في الجسر ان صنع فقط من الحبال والخشب بدون مسامير !!









*4- جسر (juscelino kubitschek) : ويقع في مدينة برازيليا في البرازيل. الأقواس الثلاثه الموضوعه في وسط الجسر تعطيه شكل جمالي فريد ، سبق وأن حصل الجسر على جائزة لتصميمه الفريد*








5- جسر (rolling) : ويقع في العاصمه البريطانية لندن. الجسر غريب جدا ويتحرك اذا كان احد الاشخاص يريد العبور للجهة المقابله من النهر ثم يرجع الى مكانه من جديد كالشكل الموجود في الصورة التالية. تصميمه الفريد والغير مسبوق جعلت مصممه thomas heatherwick يحصل على جائزة التصميم. 







6- جسر (beipanjiang river railroad) : ويقع في مدينة guizhou في الصين . الجسر خاص بالقطارات وتصميمه مرعب جدا جدا ، وحتى بناءه أيضا لانه بني على بين جبلين بينهما وادي عميــــق! ارتفاع الجسر يصل الى 915 قدم ويربط بين أحد افقر المناطق في الصين. 










*7- جسر ( henderson waves) : في سنغافوره. جسر مذهل جدا ويمتد على طول 9 كم ويحيط به العديد من الحدائق والمنتزهات. تصميمه ولونه وانحناءاته جذابه جدا، وهو خاص بالمشاه فقط.*













*8- جسر ( pont gustave flaubert) : في فرنسا. يتميز بوزنه الثقيل جد ، حيث يزن قرابه 1200 طن. وتم تصميم الجسر بحيث تمر من تحته السفن والقوارب البحريه.*








*9- جسر ( hegigio gorge pipeline) : في غينيا الجديدة بأفريقيا. جسر مرعب وغير مخصص للاستخدام البشري!. يعتبر أعلى الجسور في العالم حيث يصل طوله الى 1290 قدم ويستخدم لنقل الغاز والنفط فقط. *


----------



## abdolkadr (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات ولكن اليس هناك شيء مميز عند العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

والله اخ عبد القادر لا اعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (14 مايو 2009)

الاخ بشار انته اكثر من رائع ومعلوماتك كلها مفيدة وممتعه ربنا يزيدك


----------



## babankarey (15 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وصور الرائعة في الحقيقة اول مرة اشوف هذه الصورة.*


----------



## baldassar (18 مايو 2009)

c'est merveilleux !
Merci pour les photos
merci beaucoup !


----------



## abo_youssuf (19 مايو 2009)

بصراحة اخ بشار موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (21 أغسطس 2009)

ألف مليووووون شكر أخي العزيز
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و الصور


----------



## عمرو السباعى (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## keyhistory (22 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## سمندل السوداني (3 ديسمبر 2009)

دمت متالقا ورائعا بشار..........


----------



## odwan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي بشار موضوع رائع وجميل حقاً


----------



## مجنونة بحبيبي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم بشار على الموضوع الجسور كلها حلوة وغريبة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور.. تصاميم جميلة ورائعة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدااا


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
الله يبارك في البنت ويجعلها من حفظة القران 
وشفيعة لك يوم القيامة


----------



## aliahk (16 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع والله مشكور


----------



## محمود غندور (17 يناير 2011)

*بصراحة اخ بشار موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## وردة النرجس (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكــ الله خيرا


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

معلومات قيمه وجميله جزاك الله كل خير


----------

